# Wife is converting



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a long story. Sorry but it has to be.


I was born and raised Roman Catholic. I enjoyed it very much and was in a parish that had a wonderful priest named Msgr. Michael Reagan. He was the most Godly man I have ever known. 

I met my wife and she was of the Pentacostal faith. We fell in love and it was the best thing I have ever done. She has given me seven beautiful children and she totally rocks my world.

When we decided to get married she was pretty emphatic that she was not going to the Catholic church and I felt the same way about the Pentacostal church. We compromised and went to a Baptist church and we have been going there every since. 

I really missed the Catholic church but have not been back except for my sister's wedding. My wife nad I never even discussed it. Because I have been active in our church everyone just assumed I was a Baptist. Truth of it is, tha tI have never been baptised in any church other than a Catholic church. Msgr. Reagan baptised me and if his wasn't good enough, no baptism will be good enough as far as I am concerned. It perplexes everyone who goes to church with me that I will not get re-baptised so that I can "join" the church. I am Catholic, not Baptist. I just attend the Baptist church. I enjoy it and I enjoy the fellowship in my Sunday school class and men's group. But someting has always been missing. I never brought it up because my wife seemed happy.

My wife is a Godly woman. She studies Scripture and she prays all of the time. I love this most about her. She is my moral compass. She is my rock and I love her dearly.

Three nights ago, we stayed up until 3:30 talking and she informed me after years of study and prayer, she wants to convert to Catholocism. She says it has what her religion is missing. 

I just wanted to ask you all to pray for my wife in this time of her life.

Dan


----------



## PJason (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't say it any better then Woodswalker.


You,your wife, the rest of the family are in our prayers.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

*Prayers*

Ya'll are in our prayers . Amen !


----------



## Texas Bill (Jan 4, 2008)

PJason said:


> I can't say it any better then Woodswalker.
> 
> 
> You,your wife, the rest of the family are in our prayers.



Amen and may the Lord be with you.


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 4, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> This is a long story. Sorry but it has to be.



Well, we're all in the middle of our own "long stories," aren't we? You'll both be in my prayers.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 4, 2008)

Was your baptism at infancy?


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds good Dan....You got a great little woman.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

doeslayr said:


> Was your baptism at infancy?




Actually, no. My birth father didn't allow us to go to church. We went to Lake Lanier Friday through Sunday in the warm months and Hunting Camp Friday through Sunday during cold months.

My parents divorced when I was 9 and my mother met my step-dad who was a devout Catholic. It was the first church I had ever set foot in. It was there, at Our Lady of Perpetual Help Catholic Church that I met Msgr. MIchael Reagan. Let me tell you a little something about him and the type of man he was.

He had a propensity for picking up hitch hikers. Well, once he picked one up in a storm and ended up taking him to the rectory (the house on the church grounds where the priest lives). He was robbed at gun point by this guy and pistol whipped in his own home. He was bound and gagged. Eventually he freed himself and called the police. The police found the guy a few days later and arrested him. Msgr. Reagan went to the county jail and bailed him out. He then refused to press charges and ended up helping this guy find God and got him on the right path. 

He was a great man and This story is only one of thousands of stories like it that people tell about him. Because he was such a great man and I was honored to be Baptised by him, I never wanted to be Baptised by anyone else. 

Thanks for everyone's prayers and support.

Dan


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2008)

Praise God for this good news,Dan - I'm truly glad for you.As long as we live in God's will and our focus is on Jesus Christ,denominations don't amount to much,in my opinion.
I'm thankful that you and your wife are now in accord,and ready to serve God together under a leader who,from what you've written about him,is a godly man.
Thanks for sharing this with us!
Dave


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am really happy for you.  My wife was Baptist, I was Catholic.  I never pressured her into converting and she would ask me over the years.  She had a lot of questions because when she was raised, Catholics were "weird", Mysterious, and some said not even Christian.

She would ask my opinion on her converting and I always said I would support her decision in either direction, that it was a personal choice on her part and I was not going to sway her in either direction.  It was her choice and only hers and had to made for the right reasons, not to please me or anybody else.

After 10 years we had our first son.  A couple years later she said she wanted to to the Cathiolic Classes (RCIA) and asked me to be her sponsor, but I said, "No,"  but added I would be more than happy to discuss any topic and if I could not answer her questions, I'd get out a Catholic encyclopedia.  I got her another sponsor, because I felt she needed support and advice from someone else who had converted from another Faith and again did not want to unwittingly bias her choice.

She took the classes and she is now Catholic.  I am happy for her as I am for you.

I will add that Baptists make some of the best Catholics.  She's stricter than me!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Luke 13:3
I tell you, Nay: but, except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Luke 13:3
> I tell you, Nay: but, except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish



What shall I repent for?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What shall I repent for?



Psalm 14:1
The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Psalm 14:1
> The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.



Colossians 3
11 
Here there is not Greek and Jew, circumcision and uncircumcision, barbarian, Scythian, 7 slave, free; but Christ is all and in all. 
12 
Put on then, as God's chosen ones, holy and beloved, heartfelt compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience, 
13 
bearing with one another and forgiving one another, if one has a grievance against another; as the Lord has forgiven you, so must you also do. 
14 
And over all these put on love, that is, the bond of perfection. 
15 
And let the peace of Christ control your hearts, the peace into which you were also called in one body. And be thankful. 
16 
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, as in all wisdom you teach and admonish one another, singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs with gratitude in your hearts to God. 
17 
And whatever you do, in word or in deed, do everything in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God the Father through him.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Colossians 3
> 11
> Here there is not Greek and Jew, circumcision and uncircumcision, barbarian, Scythian, 7 slave, free; but Christ is all and in all.
> 12
> ...



Well said. Thanks for your support and encourgement.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Psalm 14:1
> The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Well said. Thanks for your support and encourgement.



No problem


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

dawg2 said:


>



Revelation 20:15
And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Revelation 20:15
> And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.



Galatians 5

14 
For the whole law is fulfilled in one statement, namely, "You shall love your neighbor as yourself."  
15 
But if you go on biting and devouring one another, beware that you are not consumed by one another


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

Bible Jousting...This is FUN!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Bible Jousting...This is FUN!!



He's losing.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Carters, I left some out:

Galatians 5
19 
Now the works of the flesh are obvious: immorality, impurity, licentiousness, 
20 
idolatry, sorcery, hatreds, rivalry, jealousy, outbursts of fury, acts of selfishness, dissensions, factions, 
21 
occasions of envy, 15 drinking bouts, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God. 
22 
In contrast, the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, generosity, faithfulness, 
23 
gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law. 
24 
Now those who belong to Christ (Jesus) have crucified their flesh with its passions and desires. 
25 
If we live in the Spirit, let us also follow the Spirit. 
26 
Let us not be conceited, provoking one another, envious of one another


----------



## PJason (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Bible Jousting...This is FUN!!



Dawg has nicer abs


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate to hijack my own thread, but I want to see more jousting.

I gotta have more jousting, baby!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> I hate to hijack my own thread, but I want to see more jousting.
> 
> I gotta have more jousting, baby!



Carters doesn't like ALL Christians.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it is best when families are on the same page regarding their spiritual direction and I am excited and proud for you both. As long as we are putting Christ first in our lives I'm with dave, denominations are mostly a matter of preference not right or wrong. I will be praying for you both.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll venture to bet that Dan and Dawg's testimonies would be more likely to draw a non-believer to Christ than Carters'.

My father-in-law is Catholic and my mother-in-law is Baptist.  Both my wife and I were raised Baptist.  I enjoy chatting with my father-in-law about his perspective.  

It amazes me that other protestants are so eager to discredit the oldest organization in Christianity.  Just think if that same energy were to be put to use talking to non-believers.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sargent said:


> It amazes me that other protestants are so eager to discredit the oldest organization in Christianity.  Just think if that same energy were to be put to use talking to non-believers.



The part in red is some "good stuff."


----------



## TreeFrog (Jan 5, 2008)

Not trying to hijack the Bible joust or mess up your wife's decision of faith but have you considered attending a Charismatic Episcopal church?  A simple way to describe the worship is Pentecostal Catholic.  No joke.  Check them out.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

There are some charismatic Catholic churches out there. St. Peter Chanel in Roswell is one of them.

Dan


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> There are some charismatic Catholic churches out there. St. Peter Chanel in Roswell is one of them.
> 
> Dan



Yes the Catholic group has always been known to change their own beliefs and incorporate other beliefs in order to win over new converts. That’s why they operate differently in different countries and regions. The last few years the Pentecostals have been putting a hurting on the Catholic group down in Mexico. It was only a matter of time before the Catholic group in these areas would become more charismatic.


----------



## PJason (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Yes the Catholic group has always been known to change their own beliefs and incorporate other beliefs in order to win over new converts. That’s why they operate differently in different countries and regions. The last few years the Pentecostals have been putting a hurting on the Catholic group down in Mexico. It was only a matter of time before the Catholic group in these areas would become more charismatic.



Jack Chick is that you?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

PJason said:


> Jack Chick is that you?



No but I hand his tracts out!


----------



## PJason (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> No but I hand his tracts out!



Shocking 



Well that's going in the Super Computer for sure.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

But I have to respond


carters93 said:


> Yes the Catholic group has always been known to change their own beliefs and incorporate other beliefs in order to win over new converts. That’s why they operate differently in different countries and regions.



Interesting. Is this first hand knowledge / observation on your part or Wikipedia scatology?  Since I lived and worked in Latin America, I have been in numerous Catholic Churches in Latin America (Including Mexico) and they are the exact same service.  The main difference I hve noticed being architecture or mass in Spanish.  They read the same readings at every Catholic Church across the globe on the same days.  That is one reason it maintains the name: Catholic= Universal.  I would hazard to say the Catholics have been the least flexible in changing their beliefs, unlike some Protestant denominations.  The "beliefs" (as you call them) have actually been the same for 2,000 years, but yes, some "traditions" have changed (ie: Mass in Latin, Female "altar boys," priest facing the congegration, kneeling at Communion.)  




carters93 said:


> It was only a matter of time before the Catholic group in these areas would become more charismatic.



Actually, most Catholics are rather charismatic.  I have never heard a Priest slam a Protestant Faith but have experienced the reverse.


Maybe you could start a Thread of your own and present some questions about what you feel concerning Catholicism, instead of running into a peaceful, joyous, Christian thread and spouting  rather judgemental, random Bible verses, that could vey well apply to you

I would be more than happy to address them in that thread, as would others


----------



## PJason (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> I have seen a newspaper clipping with a picture of a shirtless man in Mexico kneeling on the front steps of a huge ornate Catholic church and whipping himself bloody with a cat of nine tails. The caption says that he was doing this for penitence. I have not seen any American Catholics doing this sort of thing yet. Oh and by the way I have traveled to Mexico, Canada, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Belgium. So I have gotten around a little bit myself.




Start another thread

This is about Dan and his family not you and your grudge.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> I have seen a newspaper clipping with a picture of a shirtless man in Mexico kneeling on the front steps of a huge ornate Catholic church and whipping himself bloody with a cat of nine tails. The caption says that he was doing this for penitence. I have not seen any American Catholics doing this sort of thing yet. Oh and by the way I have traveled to Mexico, Canada, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Belgium. So I have gotten around a little bit myself.



It is actually called "Self Penance."  The whip is usually called a "scourge."  Jesus even used one himself:

John 2
13 And the pasch of the Jews was at hand: and Jesus went up to Jerusalem. 14 And he found in the temple them that sold oxen and sheep and doves, and the changers of money sitting. 15 And when he had made, as it were, a scourge of little cords, he drove them all out of the temple, the sheep also and the oxen: and the money of the changers he poured out, and the tables he overthrew.

It is a custom in some countries, but very RARE.

But did you, or have you ever been in a Catholic Church either there or here and been to a service?

And again

Start a thread and I'll wrassle u there


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been searching the "Fact or Fiction" Forum and Carters still hasn't started a thread...


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

Please let me addess this since this was my thread to start with.

Protestant churches have "changed" more than any church I have ever seen.

Baptist churches have gone from handling snakes to having rock concerts. Look at a Seeker Sensitive church service. You would have NEVER seen a service like that 15 years ago outside of Willow Creek Community Church in Chicago. Not that there is anything wrong with that kind of service, I personally like them.

Hello Pot? This is Kettle.

Dan


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2008)

The senior [semi-retired ] preacher at my church once described himself as a "Baptecostal".
Hey,PBD - Bible jousting IS fun - and often edifying! Perhaps even encouraging to some? Maybe you've started a new Olympic sport!
Meanwhile,back at the "debate forum"..........


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 5, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Meanwhile,back at the "debate forum"..........



Exactly.


----------



## tiddybream (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Please let me addess this since this was my thread to start with.
> 
> Protestant churches have "changed" more than any church I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Respectfully sir, you may need to keep looking. Most baptist churches I'm familiar with preach against all of the above and then some.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Baptist churches have gone from handling snakes



No you are wrong that is a pentecostal thing and only a very few do that. You are right about the rock concert but so is every other denominationout there. There isn't any rock music where I attend.


----------



## PJason (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> No you are wrong that is a pentecostal thing and only a very few do that. You are right about the rock concert but so is every other denominationout there. There isn't any rock music where I attend.




Take your pick 







or


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just for your information carters93- this is not the forum for the kind of posts you have made in this thread. This forum is intended for support and encouragement of which you have done neither. 

Dan got on here asking for prayer and you slammed him- hardly the Christian thing to do. We don't all agree and never will, but in this forum we will either say nice things or nothing. 

If you want to argue the "rightness" of your way of thinking versus your perceived "wrongness" of Dan's - start a thread in the debate forum. 

Please don't do this here again. (That goes for anyone)


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

My apologies, JMH.

Mr. Carter is entitled to his opinion and is free to PM me wit hanything he wants. However, please understand that I attended the Catholic church from the time I was 9 until I was 30 and from 30 to 37 I have attended a Baptist church, a Christian church and a non-denominational but affiliated with the Pentacostal church.  I was active in all of these churches and I have experience in all of them. I'm not one dimentional in this area as I think Mr. Carter is.

I'm a pretty smart guy and I do not make decisions without thinking them through.

Dan


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 5, 2008)

tiddybream said:


> Respectfully sir, you may need to keep looking. Most baptist churches I'm familiar with preach against all of the above and then some.




Large churches that are Baptist affiliated and rock music that I know of:

Northpoint Community Church...Alpharetta
Crossroads Church...Newnan and Douglasville
Church at Mirror Lake...Pentacostal affiliated...Villa Rica

Now..I love to listen to Casting Crowns and Mercy Me and Third Day. My favorite song on my ipod right now is "East to West" by Casting Crowns. I see nothing wrong with that kind of music at all...just worship that has evolved with the times. As long as it honors God I think he likes it. 

Dan

PS...I was just being melodramatic about the snake handling. But the Seeker Sensitive movement is the biggest thing going in the Baptist church right now. Most if not all of those churches play rock music in their services.


----------



## tiddybream (Jan 5, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Large churches that are Baptist affiliated and rock music that I know of:
> 
> Northpoint Community Church...Alpharetta
> Crossroads Church...Newnan and Douglasville
> ...



Seek a good Independent Baptist Church with King James Bible only. Have been a member of one for over 3 years. We don't entertain the flesh with rock music but we preach h e l l fire and brimstone all the time.  We just have old fashion church down here in the south.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Luke 13:3
> I tell you, Nay: but, except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish


pretty harsh....



dawg2 said:


> What shall I repent for?


Not knowing what you were referring to...not arguing



carters93 said:


> Psalm 14:1
> The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.


You came in CRYSTAL CLEAR.


carters93 said:


> Yes you are right I did post a verse of scripture with no comment included. Then Dawg2 replied to my post with an argument? Then I responded with scripture, then Dawg2 responded with scripture, then I again responded with scripture (no comments again). Then after about 10 post from others attacking me I responded with comments. So I guess you are right I did break the rules I will never post over here again.



Why yes I did respond.  You crashed a happy moment and punched PBD in the face. I for one won't tolerate that against ANY DENOMINATION, so don't even try to play the hurt puppy and limp around for a warm lap to sit in and attempt to shift blame.  

   Start your thread and i'll see you there.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 6, 2008)

tiddybream said:


> Seek a good Independent Baptist Church with King James Bible only. Have been a member of one for over 3 years. We don't entertain the flesh with rock music but we preach h e l l fire and brimstone all the time.  We just have old fashion church down here in the south.


the king james version is the ONLY BIBLE .


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 6, 2008)

kornbread said:


> the king james version is the ONLY BIBLE .




Says who?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2008)

kornbread said:


> the king james version is the ONLY BIBLE .



Not another one....

Thick as flies...


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 6, 2008)

At the risk of hijacking this thread back to it's original point,,,,,,,,,,,, I commend your family choice. I also commend your bravery for posting it,,,,,HERE. I assume you atleast suspected someone would bash it??

Anyways, from a man who lives in a bi-religion household(Baptist/Jewish),,,,,,,,,, Good Luck Brother. I wish you both Happiness.

Imagine the bashing that would happen if you'd been converting to the Jewish Faith.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 6, 2008)

I actually have a co-worker who is Jewish and his wife is Baptist. Super couple married 23 years and going strong.

My Savior is Jewish and so was my grandfather. I still have his mezuzah on the frame of my front door. I really love the old Jewish customs. Most of all, I love Jewish food! One of my best buddies is from Queens, NY and is Jewish. We used to order from Katz Deli in Manhattan one a month for kosher hot dogs, salami and whitefish salad. MMMMMMMMMM GOOOOOD!!

Dan


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 6, 2008)

And yaeh, I figured someone would bash it but most would not. The South isn't as uneducated as it used to be. 

Once, when I was in the 7th grade this girl in my homeroom class was mad at me and she yelled across the room, "Well, at least I'm not a Cathlick and my daddy ain't Porter Rican!" Well, that went over like a ************ in church with my home room teacher....who was Catholic and went to church with me. We had just moved to Villa Rica onto the family farm after my step-dad retired as a Lt. General from the Army. Her dad was an unemployed sheetrock hanger who was busted a few years later for selling drugs. And she was looking down on ME!

Anyway, I am a Catholic and went to Mass for the first time in a long time today and I heard more about the love of Jesus Christ in one Mass than I have heard in a month's worth of sermons in my old church. 

Today was the Feast of the Epiphany and it was a beautiful and moving Mass. The message today asked us if we actually celbrated Christ's birth and what he gave to us on that day or were we more concerned about what we were getting and giving on Christmas. It went on to explain the meaning of the three gifts by the Magi and what they symbolized. It was a great service and enjoyed it thoroughly. I just wish I could have partaken in the Eucharist but being out of the church for so long I have some things to do before I can take Communion again.

Thanks for the encouragement to the 99% of the folks who responded to my post. To the 1% I say to you that I'm not mad at you. Just try to understand the history of your own faith. There was a Christianity around for 1500 years before Martin Luther and it ain't all bad just like the Protestant religion isn't. Look hard enough and you'll find the bad in anything. 

Dan


----------



## Jranger (Jan 6, 2008)

I converted from Baptist as well as the Priest that married me and the mrs...

I cannot explain it but Catholicism is what called to me more than my prior experience in faith. A good bit of my family was upset or rather shocked, my rebuttal was that I heeded a call and I was now in Church whereas before I was not....

Prayers for you and your wife during this time Dan. I enjoyed the Catechism classes, but I have always been a history buff... I am sure she will find the process enlightening.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Jan 7, 2008)

What exactly are you missing from the Baptist Faith? Besides the wine.


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 8, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> What exactly are you missing from the Baptist Faith? Besides the wine.



Not sure if you're joking or not, but the Mass and the Sacraments of the Church *are* what's missing from any other non-Catholic church.

Well, Baptism and Marriage are the same in any Christian church, but there is a distinct difference between partaking of the Body and Blood of Christ in the Eucharist and having some crackers and grape juice which is only a symbol for it.

Not trying to be a smart aleck or anything, but that is the difference.


----------



## PJason (Jan 8, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> What exactly are you missing from the Baptist Faith? Besides the wine.



I can’t speak for anyone else but the Eucharist was exactly what I missed.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> What exactly are you missing from the Baptist Faith? Besides the wine.



I would like to hear more on this.  Having never left the Catholic Church, I think it would be intersting to hear what brings people "to" OR "back to" the Catholic Faith.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2008)

For me....One point was the Historical consistency, another was the lack of ************-fire and Brimstone used to persuade me to live more in fear than in love....

This was not always the case in my Baptist faith experience. I found forgiveness a much easier subject in Catholicism. I still struggle with some of the faith issues in Catholicism though and find that no religion is perfect. I find myself there with much more comfort after all is said and done.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jranger said:


> ...another was the lack of ************-fire and Brimstone used to persuade me to live more in fear than in love....



But I hear people on here (Baptist) say if you are "Saved" you will not go to ************ and it can not be taken away from you.  That amazes me because if they are preaching ************ fire and brimstone to their members, who is going to ************ ?


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2008)

What the ******* are you trying to type?


All kidding aside when I was growing up it was always a fine line to walk. And no person was safe from being ****************** saved or not. I still agree with that part, being saved does not guarantee entry.
All I know is I didn't feel the comfort I now feel, and maybe it's just maturity as I have aged who knows...

I am glad I made the switch, and consider deeper study on the religion frequently.


----------



## JJ's DEER (Jan 8, 2008)

We as Christians spend way to much time criticizing one another's church affiliation and not enough time speaking to the unsaved. The bottom line is if your church teaches accepting Jesus as your personal savior is the only way to Heaven and He is the true Son of the one true God. Don't knock him or her respect their choice and stand in the gap with them. We as Christians need to stop majoring on the minors. If your church is more spiritual than mine praise God! Stand with me not away from me. We need to stop the flood of the world. You stop the flood one bag of sand at a time. One bag is placed on another and so on until the flood is stopped. If we all put our bags together just imagine what we could do for the Kingdom of God? That's not much but, it is my opinion. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

JJ's DEER said:


> We as Christians spend way to much time criticizing one another's church affiliation and not enough time speaking to the unsaved. The bottom line is if your church teaches accepting Jesus as your personal savior is the only way to Heaven and He is the true Son of the one true God. Don't knock him or her respect their choice and stand in the gap with them. We as Christians need to stop majoring on the minors. If your church is more spiritual than mine praise God! Stand with me not away from me. We need to stop the flood of the world. You stop the flood one bag of sand at a time. One bag is placed on another and so on until the flood is stopped. If we all put our bags together just imagine what we could do for the Kingdom of God? That's not much but, it is my opinion. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 9, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> But I hear people on here (Baptist) say if you are "Saved" you will not go to ************ and it can not be taken away from you.  That amazes me because if they are preaching ************ fire and brimstone to their members, who is going to ************ ?


are you kidding? the ones who go to church that are not saved is why they preach*********************fire and brimstone


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2008)

kornbread said:


> are you kidding? the ones who go to church that are not saved is why they preach*********************fire and brimstone



Go to this debate ...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=163024


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 9, 2008)

I missed the beauty of the Mass. I missed the atmosphere of the Mass. I missed the Eucharist. I missed my religion.

I have so many great memories of Mass and the atmosphere of a Catholic church. I can't really put my finger on what it is but it seems that there is no room in the Catholic church for the phonies and the hypocrites. I'm sure they are there but there is an authority over that kind of behavior and there is an attitude of submission for the faith. It is historically accurate and the traditions that were handed down from St. Peter and the Disciples are still intact. 

I took my wife to her first Mass last Sunday. She comes from a Charismatic Pentacostal background and I honestly thought that Mass would be the point where she would buck on the idea and run back to the FBC of Woodstock. After Mass she told me that she had never heard or seen anything so beautiful in all of her life. She told me how real everything felt. It wasn't a heat of the moment emotion that wears off after you get lunch on Sunday afternoon. Catholocism is a way of life that influences every aspect of your life because it infuses tradition and faith into everything you do all day long.

That's the best way this redneck from Hulett, Georgia knows how to explain it.

Dan


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2008)

My first mass was the Easter Vigil mass with 20+ Baptisms and Confirmations...3+ hrs. It was something to witness...


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 9, 2008)

I usually bring a Powerbar to that Mass.

Dan


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wonderful story. 

I am Southern Baptist and choose to stay that way. I don't think Catholics are weird, as D2 said, but I don't agree with some of the beliefs and teachings of Catholicism. 

That being said, I am not a bible thumper. Instead of throwing out scripture as Carters93 did, I would prefer to discuss differences in beliefs instead of trying to convict someone with a verse. 

PBD, this is a wonderful decision your wife has made and I am happy that you will both be happy with this decision.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> I usually bring a Powerbar to that Mass.
> 
> Dan



That is a MASS.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 9, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> What exactly are you missing from the Baptist Faith? Besides the wine.



Who said I missed that part? I have a very nice collection of wine. The difference now is that I don't have to hide it when the Pastor comes over for dinner.

Dan


----------

